# Savage Edge / Axis 22-250 w/ Sightron SII Scope at the range today!



## El Gato Loco

Ok, so I am not a master wordsmith like ebbs, so i'll just keep this short and sweet.







Got the new Savage out to the range today to get it sighted in and like we all already figured, it's a shooter. Was pretty windy but i'm happy with the results. Since the range was loaded with guys I couldn't go down between groups so I just circled them on the pictures.

Couple notes... love the new Sightron SII 4.5.14x50 scope - thanks Bigdrowdy1 for the suggestion. Also loving the new paracord sling my wife made for me. I think it has 80 feet of paracord in it which is plenty enough to rappel off a good size cliff if I get in a bind which i've been known to do.









Anyway...

First attempt at 75 yards. Was on paper right off the bat thanks to the BSA Boresighter (which I believe is garbage for the most part, but did function for this purpose)









Then again at 100 yards. Still high and left for the most part... had some flyers because of the wind. Got it dialed in on the last group though.









Then took a few of the gun with the new scope and sling....

































I'm a happy man. Cannot really complain. The dials on this scope are a bit soft... not really defined clicks. Hopefully it will hold zero good - i'm sure it will.

That's about it!


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting, But is that a custom chamber?


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting, But is that a custom chamber?


No this is just the $249 sale gun that Cabelas was selling. Why do you ask?


----------



## youngdon

Sorry it looks as though you had your winchesters and remingtons mixed up!


----------



## El Gato Loco

LOL.... I think I know what you mean. I wrote "Winchester" on the photos because it was Winchester whitebox ammo. But yes, 22-250 REM!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Pics updated


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good job Chris. Glad to here you like the scope. Your new rig looks great with that custom sling. Becareful laying it down at night.LOL You will have too put it on edds when you get there. You might pickup a box of that Hornady Superformance and see how it shoots. I would bet that it will shoot better then the Winchester did until you work up your own loads. All my plans fell through this weekend. totally bummed but there will be another day. Congrats on your new familly member.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey Rodney,

A guy at the range had your exact gun. He said it hates the Hornady 55gr VMAX "Varmint Express" and he gave me a full box of the stuff. I have a box of it too but haven't had a chance to shoot it.

Any experience with that out of your gun?

Sorry your plans fell thru this weekend. Start saving them vacation days!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Are you refering to the savage 243? If so I shot some Noslers in 55 gr, and they were ok but it seemed to like the 58 gr. and 65 gr. v-maxs better even the cheap factory rems 80 gr psp did fairly well.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the new addition, sweet looking rig.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Are you refering to the savage 243? If so I shot some Noslers in 55 gr, and they were ok but it seemed to like the 58 gr. and 65 gr. v-maxs better even the cheap factory rems 80 gr psp did fairly well.


Yea, sorry. He had your same gun but in 22-250... and said it hated the hornady.


----------



## ebbs

The Savage Strikes AGAIN!!! Great stuff man. You're wrong, you ARE a wordsmith. Short and sweet is better any day. Glad you're happy with the rig. You and Rodney have got me licking my chops for a Sightron on the next rifle now.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ebbs you got till March 31st 2011 to qualify for the 50.00 rebate. Buy the scope then you have a better reason for another gun if in fact you need a reason. It would be a business investment for you web site. LOL


----------



## ebbs

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ebbs you got till March 31st 2011 to qualify for the 50.00 rebate. Buy the scope then you have a better reason for another gun if in fact you need a reason. It would be a business investment for you web site. LOL


Good call. Will do, thanks Rodney.


----------



## showmeyote

Nice shootin Chris, sweet looking rifle! Thats for the info. And like ebbs, i need to check out the sightron!


----------



## TC4ME

Why don't you like the BSA boresighter? Marty


----------



## El Gato Loco

TC4ME said:


> Why don't you like the BSA boresighter? Marty


It's trash. It would be great if the little rods actually fit inside the barrels correctly, but they don't. It takes 2 people just to hold the thing in place so it doesn't rotate under the barrel and then you have to make sure the person holding it isn't holding "up" on it or it's off by a mile because of the play in the rods.

Just have a look at the reviews too. Very few people like this thing:

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews80801.html

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=766064

http://www.amazon.com/BSA-Optics-BS30-Bore-Sighter/dp/B0002YDWTA

http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/bsa-optics-boresighter-shotgun-arbor-reviews

http://www.nextag.com/BSA-Optics-Bore-Sighter-63083998/reviews-html

http://www.opticsplanet.com/reviews/reviews-bsa-boresighter-kit.html

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP024-34.html

I could go on and on. Cabelas wont even carry them anymore because they are such junk. I got mine for $29.00 at the local sporting goods place because they are not going to carry them anymore.

I've got a Leupold "Zero Point" on order. Reviews are much better, and just the design tells me it's a product that's worth purchasing.

Sorry if this seemed overly negative.... but I really like a quality product and this thing is just so far from quality. You would really have to get one in your hands to understand. The fancy device ("Spring") they use to hold the rod inside the barrel is also referred to as a piece of 12 gauge copper wire, bent into a "v" shape. I think an electrician could appreciate a thing like that.


----------



## ebbs

I must've got the one good model they put out in 2010. I've boresighted most of my rifles with it and the arbors fit just fine. Not super tight, but enough to keep it from falling while the gun is in the rest. If there was a way for them to make it where it was tighter in the bore it would be a much better product for sure.

X2 on the Leupold zero point. Heard super good things about it too. A lot smaller and easier to pack around.


----------



## poe

I have a edge in 22-250 and I love it. I have been smoking coyotes with it all winter. right now my fav bullets are the 50 gr burgers. They dropem like rocks.


----------



## youngdon

I'll have to try those bergers, I like them in my .204.


----------



## knapper

I have tried them in my long range rifle and found that they work good but, for target use they are too close to call for target shooting the BC is too close to the other target bullets to tell. For hunting they would seem to be ok.


----------



## poe

I really liked the accuracy and they seemed to be kind of the best of both worlds for performance. On all the coyotes I have killed all the good solid body hits have stayed inside with no hide damage and they don't seem to splash as bad as the V-max bullets. I shot one the other day and I couldn't even find any blod at the entrance hole.


----------



## HowlinRed

Hey poe, are you reloading that round or can you get it in a factory round?


----------

